# Suggestions on using tractor to lift, move and pull items



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a TO-35 that has a standard type 3 point hitch.

I need to pull some poles from the ground and move some large heavy logs.

I also have a trailer I would like to move with the tractor.

I have seen some different versions of drawbars.
3 point type and others that mount near the PTO.

Any comments on what would be better for me?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

The stationary bars just below the PTO is better for towing trailers as you dont have the slop of the 3 point moving around and the draw bar moving. However if you are wanting to pick something up using the 3 point is better. In other words they both have there uses and both should be used. If however you are just going to settle on one, I would go with the 3 point hitch drawbar as they are more versital.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:ditto: 

Pulling heavy stuff with the 3 pt could be asking for an expensive repair if you break off or bend a lower arm. Fixed hitches are best for that kind of work so long as you don't jerk it too hard and crack the rear casement. The case iron is hard but brittle.

Andy


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't pull hard and high from the three point as there is a tendency to go over backwards. Lost another neighbor that way this summer. He was jerking out stumps. You can generally pull as hard as you want from the stationary or swinging drawbar.


----------



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

Any suggestions on where I can buy the stationary draw bar at?

Can I still use my 3pt with attachments if I have the stationary installed?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sometimes the stationary hitch interferes with the 3pt if it sticks out too far. It can also hit the PTO shaft on a mower. DPO (dumb previous owner) took it off before I got my tractor. 

I would check online with one of the many parts suppliers for a replacement hitch. You might also check in your local dealer's junk yards in back of their shops. Other than that you may be able to have one made or fab up one yourself.

Andy


----------



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

If the stationary sticks out to far can I just unpin the extension and leave the other part mounted to the tractor?

Or does it not use a pin?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It does on my tractor but I don't know on yours. Can you see a way to put a pin through holes on the casement and through a stationary hitch? 

Andy


----------



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no clue, I don't have a draw bar on my tractor.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is a picture of a TO-35 with the stationary bar on it, I found this picture on the internet.

<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/?action=view&current=051159_MF_T035_rear.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/051159_MF_T035_rear.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

From Morgans picture you can see how the stationary hitch could interfeer with a spinning pto shaft if you had a mower on the 3pt arms. I think thats why a lot of them were removed.


----------



## Mark 1952 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have two tractors with a draw bar like Morgan's and have not had any trouble interfearing with the PTO, because it is relatively short. I made a receiver hitch that slips over the draw bar that accepts a receiver like on a truck. It makes it easy to switch size of trailer ball or use a pintle hitch. The same kind of setup can be used on the three point hitch.


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

Morgan said:


> The stationary bars just below the PTO is better for towing trailers as you dont have the slop of the 3 point moving around and the draw bar moving.


Note there is a stabilizer kit that adds tension straps to the outside of the lift arms to control sway while towing.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Gopher Baroque said:


> Note there is a stabilizer kit that adds tension straps to the outside of the lift arms to control sway while towing.



You realize that the last reply to this thread was over 13 years ago, right?


----------



## Steve600 (Mar 25, 2019)

13 years of incorrect answers…..


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

chrpmaster said:


> :ditto:
> 
> Pulling heavy stuff with the 3 pt could be asking for an expensive repair if you break off or bend a lower arm. Fixed hitches are best for that kind of work so long as you don't jerk it too hard and crack the rear casement. The case iron is hard but brittle.
> 
> Andy


I have never bent or broke a lift arm on any of the tractors(maybe 25) that I worked, nor have I even chipped the various castings and I have chipped many rocks. I prefer the undermounted hitch for everything I want to tow except logs, then I want a grabhook attatched to a drawbar on the lift arms with stablizers. Just saying......


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Maybe.


----------

